

Justin.tv is hiring Python Hackers - sharpshoot
http://snaptalent.com/ads/131/

======
anewaccountname
At what point do "Justin.tv is hiring" articles become spam? I've seen at
least 3 or 4 of these.

~~~
inovica
erm, this is Hacker News and personally I believe this is a good place to
announce this

~~~
anewaccountname
I don't mind it being announced, it is just that it has _already_ been
announced. Repeatedly.

------
dcurtis
Python? Why?

Also, I thought most of Justin.tv was built on rails?

~~~
abstractbill
It's both.

All of our web stuff is done with rails, flash (as3) and javascript.

Everything else (video servers, chat servers, the search engine, and many
other smaller things) is done in python - mainly because of the twisted
library.

